# A collection of my work



## AshleyGeorge1988 (May 21, 2017)

I borrowed a friends camera to take photo's of my watches so I could learn how to use lightroom and Photoshop. 
This is a collection of my work so far.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Excellent work. Beautiful pics!

You should consider keeping all these on display on Instagram.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshleyGeorge1988 (May 21, 2017)

Jguitron said:


> Excellent work. Beautiful pics!
> 
> You should consider keeping all these on display on Instagram.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have posted a few on IG but I'm not very active on there so posted them here.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Love the strap on the Sinn


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Very impressive. Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

Great pics of some great watches, looks good


----------



## Bluebevel (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow!! your pics are stunning!! the 4th one is my favorite


----------



## Flip2Grail (Sep 11, 2017)

Very nice pics. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## GRSC (Sep 19, 2017)

cool shots!


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

Great pics! I'm drooling over that Sinn. It's great being able to combine two passions. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Great work!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

Beautiful... this is why I stare at my wrist so much!


----------



## Watchmenaenae (Dec 1, 2015)

These look great! Its hard to believe you are just learning!


----------



## KRVNRCH (Aug 22, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## 0seeker0 (Sep 28, 2017)

That’s a respectable collection, what camera/lens where you shooting with?


----------



## thesantini23 (Aug 17, 2017)

you're doing a great job. hard to imagine you're new to photography or processing.


----------



## ty423 (Oct 12, 2016)

always love detail shots...very nice indeed


----------



## agonzaRN (Oct 12, 2014)

Great pictures! I'm slowly starting to get better with photography.


----------



## dangdep (May 4, 2017)

Great pics! That b&w squale one is very nice


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

Beautiful shots. Love the squale


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

Excellent work


----------



## kiddoboom (Feb 15, 2018)

Really nice pics. You should post them on Insta too. My favorite is the second to the last one.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Cool pics. Have you considered posting on Pinterest?


----------



## dheinz14 (Jun 9, 2014)

Really cool pictures.


----------



## Nclaridge (Feb 23, 2017)

Great stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

